# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo Semillas de Maiz, forrajes, alfalfas, hortalizas etc.

## Fernando Aragón

Hola amigos. 
disponemos de semillas de maiz hibrido DOW 2B710, semilas de rye grass ingles, rye grass italiano, trebol blanco, trebol rojo, alfalfas cuf 101, california, hortalizas diversas de origen Italiano.
pedidos y consultas con: 
Fernando Aragón
Mov: 951441730
claro: 958330183
rpm: #695330 agroimport.arequipa@gmail.comTemas similares: INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes Semillas de Forrajes Busco promotor de semillas de maiz en Chimbote Producción Artesanal de Semillas de Hortalizas para la Agricultura Familiar INIA desarrolla nueva variante de maíz para forrajes

----------

